# Which Maloof video and tutorial



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

It's time to try my hand at the Maloof rocker.
For those of you who have used a video, plans, templates, tutorial…... which one did you use? 
I think there may even be kits out there..

Thanks
Paul


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I used Charles Brock's stuff. I felt that he had the most reverential and respectful take on Sam's work.

It doesn't make it a tab A into Slot A project-you still have to use your noggin and figure some things out.

The patterns are full sized (paper).

I followed all his tool purchase recommendations and didn't regret any of them.

The package includes a DVD, book, and the patterns.

I think it would have been a mistake to start with a kit because there was so much learning and satisfaction in the journey from pile o' boards to component parts to subassemblies to, seemingly suddenly, a chair!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know if it's in your budget or not but Charles Neil is having a class on building a Maloof style chair. It;s taught by Randy Child who had help from Sam Maloof and even let Randy duplicate some of his patterns.Randy's one of our members.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/16042


----------



## joeven (Jul 17, 2010)

Lee
Where can you get the DVD, book, and the patterns for Charles Brock?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Highland Woodworking, Paul.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## WoodLe (Sep 29, 2010)

Sam Maloof himself said that he wouldn't advise someone to take a lot of schooling but to use that money and buy some lumber and tools and learn from your mistakes. I never built a Maloof rockler but plan to, when I get a chance. I have looked at lot of Maloof inspired rockers (pictures of rockers) and while there are a lot of nice ones, I personally think that Scott Morrison builds a rocker as close to a Maloof as I can tell. Scott sells plans and I heard a lot of good about them.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I have not seen Morrison's plans or his DVDs.

While they may well be the closest to the Maloof, the simple fact that he trademarked his butterfly joint (which one could fairly argue is a derivative of Maloof's leg-to-seat joint) suggests to me that there is a meaningful difference between him and Mr. Maloof, who freely shared every part of his design and process from the very beginning.

I am curious if this difference has entered the thinking of other LJs who ponder things spiritual.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello Paul,

I used plans, dvd and templates from Hal Taylor, you can see pictures of my completed rockers in my projects here or on my website.

Hal's chair is a re-engineered version of sams rocker, it's not better or worse just different in how his rocker is built. I'm a big fan of his construction techniques and in the amount of information he gives you.

His book which is a PDF is 270 pages full of info and great pictures

Hal Taylor - Rocking Chair U


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Paul..

Saw your inquiry of the maloof rocker request..i think its great..

When i.first saw Sam's rocker.. It was pretty much.love at first site.. I knew i had to have one.. When i spoke with Sam and asked about purchasing one.. It was far more than my budget could ever possibly afford.. I spoke with Sam for quite sone time.and we.became friend.. This was around 20 years ago.. Sam tooj a liking to me I guess and allowed me to have a complete set copies of his templates and showed me how to make my own.. Its by far the most accurate Maloof rocker i have seen only because the guess work has been removed by Sams kindness..

I will be teaching what i have learned from Sam at Charles Neil's workshop.. The class is very reasonably priced and materials are included as well as personal instructions of how and why Sam did things the way he did.. Check out my rocker on my projects and you can see for yourself how closely it resembles Sams..

Hope to hear from ya soon.. Randy


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

Randall,
I thought I read about the class but I can't find the link to the class just the link to the chair you built.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I use the Hal Taylor plans and templates. Worth ever cent.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Paul.. here is the link below that tells about the class Charles and I are doing..as you can see from all the responses above, there are many options to choose from..the rockers shown by the others are close and nice too..and while I'm not gonna put down other peoples hard work, I will just say this.. they made their rockers to look like Sams with subtle differences.. me..I wanted a dead ringer for one of Sam's.. it's what I fell in love with and it's what I wanted for myself..I didn't want close or kind of or pretty good….I wanted to own either one of Sam's or a rocker that was exactly the same, so you have to ask yourself.. what is it that you really want, close.. or dead on? the class offered is going to use exact copies of templates that Sam gave me.. the techniques that I am going to show and teach are those that Sam showed me and even faster ways.. the end results are going to speak for themselves.. the advantage is going to be that Charles and I are going to both show you how to do it personally and not leave you guessing or wondering..and we both will be accessible and available when you need us later

http://intheworkshop.wordpress.com/2010/12/20/maybe-maloof-rocker-class/


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

First let me say, an no point in Hal's instructions are you left guessing or wondering.

They are different chairs flat out, many differences and mostly not subtly ones.
Coopered Headrest, Coped arms, 2 board seat, flexible back braces ( bent lamination ), not turned front legs, use of 1/2'' rabbit / 3/4'' round over to make the maloof joint.

I'm just saying Hals chair is very far from trying to imitate Sam's Chair.

With all that said, I also want to own or build an as close to possible replica of sams chair. RB your chair is definitely to most true to Sams chair as i've ever seen, and i've looked at a lot of rockers! Your chair is beautiful good job, i've looked at it many times on here.

Will you make the templates available, to other not attending this class? I'm stuck up here in cold Canada.


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

and where are Hal Taylor plans and templates for sale?
I see his site and see he sells his chairs but I don't see his plans and templates. Would I have to call him or is there another online retailer?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I know there are several out there. But when I look at the lines of the Maloof style rockers I favor Scott Morrison's version.

If you look closely at all the people building Maloof style rockers, they all have their own spin or interpretation added. Some of them have a bit of awkwardness to them but Scott's design seems a bit more refined, well-proportioned, and balanced.

I have the plans and video from Scott Morrison and they are quite lengthy because they are thorough. I cannot outright say anything against the others because I do not own plans by any others to compare.

I can honestly say that if there is ever a question, contacting Scott will get you friendly help.

I did a review of Scott's instructional rocker DVD *here.*

You can check out Scott Morrisons site *here.*


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Paul from Acton..

Charles and I are discussing the making of a tutorial dvd for our far away friends who cannot attend.. I do not know how soon such a dvd will be available.. That would be up to Charles..

This was an idea that grew wings and took off..and we are still ironing out all the details.. But we are doing the class for sure.. In fact several of them are already filled now..

we will keep everyone interested posted of just whats happening


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a link to the Hal Taylor plans, DVD and book:
http://www.buyfromawoodworker.com/Rocking-Chair-University_c9.htm

The DVD a little over 10 hours long and explains, everything. He also shows how to make the forms and jigs needed to make the chair.

I had the opportunity to visit Hal at his home and sit in two of his chairs, they are very comfortable.


----------



## ScottMorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Just a small correction to one of the other posters. Although I do have a Butterfly Joint design, I do not use that joint with the Maloof rocker. As with all of my Maloof inspired projects, I try to stay as close as possible to the original design and vision that Sam had.

Whatever you decide, best of luck on your project. Be safe and Happy New Year!

Scott Morrison


----------



## mnorusis (Oct 17, 2009)

I do not have any experience with Hal Taylors plans/dvs, so I cannot speak to that. I have used Scott Morrison's dvd and templates for building a low-back Maloof style chair (and am currently working on a low-back settee).

Scott's DVD and templates were exactly what I was looking for to get me up and running. That, plus Scott's willingness to help out along the way are really what made the project a success. I definitely can't recommend them highly enough.

Whichever you choose, as long as you're committed to the project, I'm sure it will be a success!

-Mike


----------



## WoodLe (Sep 29, 2010)

Just another thought. I would be hesitant to use a set of plans that would use vertical grain for the headrest. I always wondered why you would do that and then I saw this blog by yellowtruck75. Sam Maloof's chair (not sure which style it was) but it survived a fall from his garage roof! -just to check the joints.


----------



## tcarswell (Nov 4, 2014)

I was really dissatisfied with the Charles Brock plans. They lacked detail and I emailed Charles multiple times for help with no response. I have since talked to a few folks on NC woodworker and another forum who felt the Charles Brock plans were lacking in detail.

That said I got hooked up with Hal Taylor and haven't looked back. I'm nearing completion of my third rocking chair now. Hal has a yahoo group that is a functioning 24 /7 help network. I couldn't be happier. Furthermore I love the flexible back braces. I hate to be so hard on Charles Brock I'm sure he's a great guy but I was seriously let down with his book and DVD


----------

